# What is going on with dmesg?

## phobos13013

I seem to have some serious issues in dmesg... i dont even really know where to begin.  Clearly, there is an issue with the cdrom at hdb.  What exactly is the problem, im not really familar.  Also, i use Opera9 as my browser.  Any idea what is wrong with the pluginwrapper?  If i re-emerge it, will it reset everything?  I was fiddling with it, trying to get flash and java going (working now)... but at what price?  Also There is an error in there with the transparent bridge conflict with hdb i guess?  Is that likely the source of my cdrom woes?  Does this mean i have a bad kernel complied?  I have looked at the output to dmesg a few times recently, it was not like this.  It is a new phenomenon.  The most recent thing that may have created this is i was trying to follow the multilib profile working to run wine, but i chickened out when i didnt think i got it right (failure in emerge world after making the link).  Is there a way to back undo that process?  Anyway, here is the dmesg:

```
Linux version 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 (root@GentooMobile64) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #7 SMP Sat Feb 24 20:34:49 CST 2007

Command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc rw

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009e000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009e000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000dc000 - 00000000000e0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007f690000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007f690000 - 000000007f700000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007f700000 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed00000 - 00000000fed00400 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed14000 - 00000000fed1a000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed90000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff000000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 158) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 521872) 1 entries of 3200 used

end_pfn_map = 1048576

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP (v002 PTLTD                                 ) @ 0x00000000000f6670

ACPI: XSDT (v001 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x000000007f690378

ACPI: FADT (v003 INTEL  CALISTGA 0x06040000 ALAN 0x00000001) @ 0x000000007f699c2a

ACPI: MADT (v001 INTEL  CALISTGA 0x06040000 LOHR 0x0000005a) @ 0x000000007f699d1e

ACPI: HPET (v001 INTEL  CALISTGA 0x06040000 LOHR 0x0000005a) @ 0x000000007f699d86

ACPI: MCFG (v001 INTEL  CALISTGA 0x06040000 LOHR 0x0000005a) @ 0x000000007f699dbe

ACPI: MADT (v001 PTLTD      APIC   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x000000007f699dfa

ACPI: BOOT (v001 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$ 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x000000007f699e62

ACPI: SLIC (v001 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 0x06040000 acer 0x00000000) @ 0x000000007f699e8a

ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef    CpuPm 0x00003000 INTL 0x20050624) @ 0x000000007f6903dc

ACPI: DSDT (v001 INTEL  CALISTGA 0x06040000 MSFT 0x03000000) @ 0x0000000000000000

No NUMA configuration found

Faking a node at 0000000000000000-000000007f690000

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 158) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 521872) 1 entries of 3200 used

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000007f690000

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  1048576

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      158

    0:      256 ->   521872

On node 0 totalpages: 521774

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 2124 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 1818 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 7078 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 510698 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: 2 duplicate APIC table ignored.

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to physical flat

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Nosave address range: 000000000009e000 - 00000000000a0000

Nosave address range: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000dc000

Nosave address range: 00000000000dc000 - 00000000000e0000

Nosave address range: 00000000000e0000 - 00000000000e4000

Nosave address range: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 88000000 (gap: 80000000:60000000)

SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

PERCPU: Allocating 36736 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 512516

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc rw

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Checking aperture...

Memory: 2045248k/2087488k available (4232k kernel code, 41848k reserved, 2970k data, 320k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3338.57 BogoMIPS (lpj=6677140)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU 0/0 -> Node 0

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

result 10417415

Detected 10.417 MHz APIC timer.

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3333.62 BogoMIPS (lpj=6667252)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU 1/1 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T5500  @ 1.66GHz stepping 06

CPU 1: Syncing TSC to CPU 0.

CPU 1: synchronized TSC with CPU 0 (last diff 0 cycles, maxerr 850 cycles)

Brought up 2 CPUs

testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

time.c: Using 14.318180 MHz WALL HPET GTOD HPET timer.

time.c: Detected 1666.787 MHz processor.

migration_cost=34

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (no cpio magic); looks like an initrd

Freeing initrd memory: 998k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Boot video device is 0000:00:02.0

PCI quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 1180-11bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Bus #0b (-#0e) is hidden behind transparent bridge #0a (-#0b) (try 'pci=assign-busses')

Please report the result to linux-kernel to fix this permanently

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP02._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP03._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *11 12 14 15)

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 9 of bridge 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 9 of bridge 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 9 of bridge 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:1c.3

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:1c.3

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 9 of bridge 0000:00:1c.3

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.11

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

hpet0: 3 64-bit timers, 14318180 Hz

PCI-GART: No AMD northbridge found.

PCI: Ignore bogus resource 6 [0:0] of 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: 2000-2fff

  MEM window: 8a000000-8a0fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.1

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 8a100000-8a1fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.2

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.3

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bus 11, cardbus bridge: 0000:0a:09.0

  IO window: 00003000-000030ff

  IO window: 00003400-000034ff

  PREFETCH window: 88000000-89ffffff

  MEM window: 8c000000-8dffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: 3000-3fff

  MEM window: d0200000-d02fffff

  PREFETCH window: 88000000-89ffffff

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1c.0 (0000 -> 0003)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1c.1 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1e.0 (0004 -> 0007)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:0a:09.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.27 [Flags: R/W].

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie03]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 945GM Chipset.

agpgart: Detected 7932K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xc0000000

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery absent)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI (exconfig-0455): Dynamic SSDT Load - OemId [ PmRef] OemTableId [ Cpu0Ist] [20060707]

ACPI (exconfig-0455): Dynamic SSDT Load - OemId [ PmRef] OemTableId [ Cpu0Cst] [20060707]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI (exconfig-0455): Dynamic SSDT Load - OemId [ PmRef] OemTableId [ Cpu1Ist] [20060707]

ACPI (exconfig-0455): Dynamic SSDT Load - OemId [ PmRef] OemTableId [ Cpu1Cst] [20060707]

ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (54 C)

intelfb: Framebuffer driver for Intel(R) 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G/915G/915GM/945G/945GM chipsets

intelfb: Version 0.9.4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

intelfb: 00:02.0: Intel(R) 945GM, aperture size 256MB, stolen memory 7932kB

intelfb: Non-CRT device is enabled ( LVDS port ).  Disabling mode switching.

intelfb: Video mode must be programmed at boot time.

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.2.9-k4

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:00.0 (0000 -> 0003)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

sky2 v1.10 addr 0x8a000000 irq 16 Yukon-FE (0xb7) rev 1

sky2 eth0: addr 00:16:36:7a:37:7b

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.57.

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.1.4kd

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH7: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ICH7: chipset revision 2

ICH7: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1810-0x1817, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1818-0x181f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: WDC WD1200UE-22KVT0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: TSSTcorpCD/DVDW TS-L632D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 234441648 sectors (120034 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(33)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdb: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

megaraid: 2.20.4.9 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 12:27:22 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.03.05 Mon Oct 02 11:21:32 PDT 2006

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.02

Copyright (c) 1999-2005 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.02

Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.02

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xd0644000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x00001820

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x00001840

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x00001860

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0x00001880

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.10.0-ioctl (2006-09-14) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver, 0.12

sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.13 (Tue Nov 28 14:07:24 2006 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x12a0b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x204000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input1

hda_intel: azx_get_response timeout, switching to polling mode...

ALSA device list:

  #0: HDA Intel at 0xd0440000 irq 22

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

EXT2-fs warning: checktime reached, running e2fsck is recommended

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem).

Freeing unused kernel memory: 320k freed

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     FUJITSU  MHV2060AT             PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

SCSI device sda: 117210240 512-byte hdwr sectors (60012 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 33 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 117210240 512-byte hdwr sectors (60012 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 33 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

ipw3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.0dmpr

ipw3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

PCI: Enabling device 0000:03:00.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

ipw3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

Adding 16844144k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:16844144k

ipw3945: Detected geography ABG (11 802.11bg channels, 13 802.11a channels)

sky2 eth0: enabling interface

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

sky2 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control none

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth1: link becomes ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

cdrom: hdb: mrw address space DMA selected

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdb:

  Error: Illegal request -- (Sense key=0x05)

  Logical block address out of range -- (asc=0x21, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

  "28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdb:

  Error: Illegal request -- (Sense key=0x05)

  Logical block address out of range -- (asc=0x21, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

  "28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 0

operapluginwrap[5884]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d289f6 rsp 00000000ffc1b9b0 error 4

operapluginwrap[13961]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d449f6 rsp 00000000ff885e20 error 4

operapluginwrap[14068]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d669f6 rsp 00000000fff71d10 error 4

operapluginwrap[14160]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d449f6 rsp 00000000ffabc050 error 4

operapluginwrap[14223]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d8d9f6 rsp 00000000fff464e0 error 4

operapluginwrap[14254]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7ce29f6 rsp 00000000ffefa490 error 4

operapluginwrap[14271]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d4d9f6 rsp 00000000ffbff9a0 error 4

operapluginwrap[14305]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d449f6 rsp 00000000ffb440e0 error 4

operapluginwrap[14315]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7dd89f6 rsp 00000000ffebd450 error 4

operapluginwrap[14319]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d399f6 rsp 00000000ffa35fd0 error 4

operapluginwrap[14324]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d4e9f6 rsp 00000000ffc74a10 error 4

operapluginwrap[14328]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7cfe9f6 rsp 00000000ff9b8750 error 4

operapluginwrap[14539]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d869f6 rsp 00000000ff9df770 error 4

operapluginwrap[15220]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d609f6 rsp 00000000ffc94a30 error 4

operapluginwrap[18041]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d479f6 rsp 00000000ffca5a40 error 4

operapluginwrap[18081]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7dc59f6 rsp 00000000ff9c8760 error 4

operapluginwrap[18105]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7cfe9f6 rsp 00000000fffa3540 error 4

operapluginwrap[18118]: segfault at 0000000000000000 rip 00000000f7d2c75c rsp 00000000ffe63300 error 4

operapluginwrap[18176]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d099f6 rsp 00000000ff9e0f80 error 4

operapluginwrap[18188]: segfault at 00000000000004d3 rip 00000000f7d669f6 rsp 00000000ffaf2090 error 4

operapluginwrap[29764]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7dc39f6 rsp 00000000ffecc460 error 4

operapluginwrap[5343]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d0d9f6 rsp 00000000ffd032a0 error 4

operapluginwrap[9274]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7dc99f6 rsp 00000000ff9406e0 error 4

operapluginwrap[14144]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d909f6 rsp 00000000ffcc7a60 error 4

operapluginwrap[19149]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d789f6 rsp 00000000ffecf470 error 4

operapluginwrap[24459]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d1c9f6 rsp 00000000fffed580 error 4

operapluginwrap[29130]: segfault at 00000000000004d2 rip 00000000f7d559f6 rsp 00000000ffefcc90 error 4

operapluginwrap[18914]: segfault at 00000000000004d3 rip 00000000f7dcc9f6 rsp 00000000ffc489e0 error 4

operapluginwrap[11251]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d599f6 rsp 00000000ff999730 error 4

operapluginwrap[14334]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d749f6 rsp 00000000ffe31bd0 error 4

operapluginwrap[15312]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d649f6 rsp 00000000ff88ae20 error 4

operapluginwrap[19444]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7dc69f6 rsp 00000000ffe133b0 error 4

operapluginwrap[23334]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7ce29f6 rsp 00000000ffd05aa0 error 4

operapluginwrap[25895]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7dd49f6 rsp 00000000ff8bf660 error 4

operapluginwrap[30699]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7ce09f6 rsp 00000000ffe24bc0 error 4

operapluginwrap[312]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d3e9f6 rsp 00000000ffdab340 error 4

operapluginwrap[314]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7dde9f6 rsp 00000000ffc429e0 error 4

operapluginwrap[316]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7db69f6 rsp 00000000ff8155b0 error 4

operapluginwrap[318]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d6b9f6 rsp 00000000ff972f10 error 4

operapluginwrap[1971]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d039f6 rsp 00000000ffa367d0 error 4

operapluginwrap[4018]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d949f6 rsp 00000000ffd06aa0 error 4

operapluginwrap[14576]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d549f6 rsp 00000000ff8ec680 error 4

operapluginwrap[14935]: segfault at 00000000000004d2 rip 00000000f7d949f6 rsp 00000000ffa94030 error 4

operapluginwrap[25881]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d319f6 rsp 00000000ffe93c30 error 4

operapluginwrap[25883]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d3d9f6 rsp 00000000ffc95230 error 4

operapluginwrap[25885]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7cf69f6 rsp 00000000ffcdfa70 error 4

operapluginwrap[25887]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d4b9f6 rsp 00000000ffa21fc0 error 4

operapluginwrap[25889]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7dd69f6 rsp 00000000ff882620 error 4

eth0: hw csum failure.

Call Trace:

 [<ffffffff8020acde>] show_trace+0x34/0x47

 [<ffffffff8020ad03>] dump_stack+0x12/0x17

 [<ffffffff8058eba6>] __skb_checksum_complete+0x4a/0x62

 [<ffffffff805bfa9c>] tcp_v4_rcv+0x184/0x80c

 [<ffffffff805a6407>] ip_local_deliver+0xb7/0x139

 [<ffffffff805a6912>] ip_rcv+0x3b7/0x3f9

 [<ffffffff804396b9>] sky2_poll+0x6c7/0x95c

 [<ffffffff8059333d>] net_rx_action+0xa4/0x161

 [<ffffffff8023635e>] __do_softirq+0x55/0xc3

 [<ffffffff8020a69c>] call_softirq+0x1c/0x30

 [<ffffffff8020bd1b>] do_softirq+0x2c/0x7d

 [<ffffffff8020be9c>] do_IRQ+0x130/0x154

 [<ffffffff80209a91>] ret_from_intr+0x0/0xa

 [<ffffffff803e3316>] acpi_processor_idle+0x1d5/0x48f

 [<ffffffff80208988>] cpu_idle+0x8a/0xae

 [<ffffffff8094c6e1>] start_kernel+0x21d/0x222

 [<ffffffff8094c15a>] _sinittext+0x15a/0x15e

operapluginwrap[4269]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d0c9f6 rsp 00000000ffeddc70 error 4

operapluginwrap[11998]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d3a9f6 rsp 00000000ffc521f0 error 4

operapluginwrap[13173]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d419f6 rsp 00000000ffe65400 error 4

operapluginwrap[6818]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7ce29f6 rsp 00000000ffbaa930 error 4

operapluginwrap[6827]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d399f6 rsp 00000000ff950ee0 error 4

operapluginwrap[6879]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d699f6 rsp 00000000ffbb7140 error 4

operapluginwrap[29927]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d2f9f6 rsp 00000000ff9b3e60 error 4

operapluginwrap[29961]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d8e9f6 rsp 00000000ff9bb660 error 4

operapluginwrap[29969]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d489f6 rsp 00000000ffc3e0e0 error 4

operapluginwrap[29973]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7cf19f6 rsp 00000000ff84f500 error 4

operapluginwrap[30012]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d769f6 rsp 00000000fff8bc30 error 4

operapluginwrap[30016]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d8f9f6 rsp 00000000ff9c9670 error 4

operapluginwrap[30045]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7da59f6 rsp 00000000ffa19ec0 error 4

operapluginwrap[30061]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7dcf9f6 rsp 00000000ffdff2b0 error 4

operapluginwrap[30064]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d569f6 rsp 00000000ffd88230 error 4

operapluginwrap[30123]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7cf09f6 rsp 00000000ffa31ee0 error 4

operapluginwrap[30131]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d469f6 rsp 00000000ffc328e0 error 4

operapluginwrap[30138]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7cde9f6 rsp 00000000ff918dc0 error 4

operapluginwrap[30140]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7cfd9f6 rsp 00000000ff864510 error 4

operapluginwrap[30147]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d239f6 rsp 00000000ffcd2980 error 4

operapluginwrap[30153]: segfault at 0000000000000000 rip 00000000f7dd975c rsp 00000000ffec4a70 error 4

operapluginwrap[30181]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7db89f6 rsp 00000000ffef73a0 error 4

operapluginwrap[30195]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7cfe9f6 rsp 00000000ffa0beb0 error 4

operapluginwrap[30209]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d089f6 rsp 00000000ffb017b0 error 4

operapluginwrap[30260]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d969f6 rsp 00000000ff8d6580 error 4

operapluginwrap[30266]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d839f6 rsp 00000000ff9f96a0 error 4

sky2 eth0: Link is down.

operapluginwrap[30275]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7cf59f6 rsp 00000000ffd329e0 error 4

operapluginwrap[30289]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7daf9f6 rsp 00000000ff9cce70 error 4

operapluginwrap[30302]: segfault at 0000000000000001 rip 00000000f7d18ad5 rsp 00000000ff8b3630 error 4

sky2 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control none

operapluginwrap[550]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7db89f6 rsp 00000000ffb5ab20 error 4

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xb4 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e034 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xb4 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e034 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xb3 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e033 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xb3 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e033 <keycode>' to make it known.

operapluginwrap[19320]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d959f6 rsp 00000000ffb2afd0 error 4

operapluginwrap[19354]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7dd59f6 rsp 00000000ffa66ef0 error 4

operapluginwrap[19572]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7dc79f6 rsp 00000000ffc840b0 error 4

operapluginwrap[19683]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d0a9f6 rsp 00000000fffd43f0 error 4

operapluginwrap[19728]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7cdd9f6 rsp 00000000ffc0b830 error 4

operapluginwrap[19815]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d2c9f6 rsp 00000000ffbfb820 error 4

operapluginwrap[19953]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d699f6 rsp 00000000ff902d20 error 4

operapluginwrap[19956]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d529f6 rsp 00000000ffa89eb0 error 4

operapluginwrap[19961]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d109f6 rsp 00000000fffc83f0 error 4

operapluginwrap[19988]: segfault at 00000000000004d2 rip 00000000f7d6e9f6 rsp 00000000ffc8f8b0 error 4

operapluginwrap[20146]: segfault at 00000000000004d2 rip 00000000f7ce49f6 rsp 00000000ffab46d0 error 4

operapluginwrap[20155]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d849f6 rsp 00000000ffea12c0 error 4

operapluginwrap[20211]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7db39f6 rsp 00000000ff8a84d0 error 4

operapluginwrap[20214]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d1a9f6 rsp 00000000ffa10e30 error 4

operapluginwrap[20221]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d6c9f6 rsp 00000000fff16b40 error 4

operapluginwrap[20226]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7ce19f6 rsp 00000000ff804420 error 4

operapluginwrap[20228]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7cee9f6 rsp 00000000ffb02720 error 4

operapluginwrap[20231]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d9d9f6 rsp 00000000ffe3aa60 error 4

operapluginwrap[20233]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7da79f6 rsp 00000000fff93bb0 error 4

operapluginwrap[20237]: segfault at 0000000000284485 rip 00000000f7d5dad5 rsp 00000000ffc6a3d0 error 4

operapluginwrap[20252]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7dbc9f6 rsp 00000000ffcce0f0 error 4

operapluginwrap[20267]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7da09f6 rsp 00000000ffda39c0 error 4

operapluginwrap[20288]: segfault at 00000000000004d2 rip 00000000f7d819f6 rsp 00000000ffd5a980 error 4

operapluginwrap[24044]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7ce39f6 rsp 00000000fffe5410 error 4

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xb4 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e034 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xb4 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e034 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xb4 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e034 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xb4 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e034 <keycode>' to make it known.

operapluginwrap[24196]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d9a9f6 rsp 00000000ff99a5c0 error 4

operapluginwrap[24204]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7daa9f6 rsp 00000000ffe5ba80 error 4

operapluginwrap[24219]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d879f6 rsp 00000000fff0d330 error 4

operapluginwrap[24239]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7dad9f6 rsp 00000000ffd799a0 error 4

operapluginwrap[24246]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d6f9f6 rsp 00000000ff8d1cf0 error 4

operapluginwrap[24273]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d5a9f6 rsp 00000000ffc53870 error 4

operapluginwrap[24294]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d459f6 rsp 00000000ffe62a80 error 4

operapluginwrap[24330]: segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7d729f6 rsp 00000000ffab96e0 error 4

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xb3 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e033 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xb3 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e033 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xb4 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e034 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xb4 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e034 <keycode>' to make it known.

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdb:

  Error: Illegal request -- (Sense key=0x05)

  Illegal mode for this track or incompatible medium -- (asc=0x64, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

  "28 00 00 00 bd 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 193536

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 48384

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 48385

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdb:

  Error: Illegal request -- (Sense key=0x05)

  Illegal mode for this track or incompatible medium -- (asc=0x64, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

  "28 00 00 00 bd 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 193536

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 48384

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 48385

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdb:

  Error: Illegal request -- (Sense key=0x05)

  Illegal mode for this track or incompatible medium -- (asc=0x64, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

  "28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdb:

  Error: Illegal request -- (Sense key=0x05)

  Illegal mode for this track or incompatible medium -- (asc=0x64, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

  "28 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 0f 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 4

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 1

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 2

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 3

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 4

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 5

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdb:

  Error: Illegal request -- (Sense key=0x05)

  Illegal mode for this track or incompatible medium -- (asc=0x64, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

  "28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdb:

  Error: Illegal request -- (Sense key=0x05)

  Illegal mode for this track or incompatible medium -- (asc=0x64, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

  "28 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 4

cdrom: hdb: mrw address space DMA selected

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdb:

  Error: Illegal request -- (Sense key=0x05)

  Illegal mode for this track or incompatible medium -- (asc=0x64, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

  "28 00 00 00 bd 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 193536

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdb:

  Error: Illegal request -- (Sense key=0x05)

  Illegal mode for this track or incompatible medium -- (asc=0x64, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

  "28 00 00 00 bd 01 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 193540

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdb:

  Error: Illegal request -- (Sense key=0x05)

  Illegal mode for this track or incompatible medium -- (asc=0x64, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

  "28 00 00 00 bd 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 193536

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdb:

  Error: Illegal request -- (Sense key=0x05)

  Illegal mode for this track or incompatible medium -- (asc=0x64, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

  "28 00 00 00 bd 01 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 193540

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdb:

  Error: Illegal request -- (Sense key=0x05)

  Illegal mode for this track or incompatible medium -- (asc=0x64, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

  "28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdb:

  Error: Illegal request -- (Sense key=0x05)

  Illegal mode for this track or incompatible medium -- (asc=0x64, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

  "28 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 0f 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 4

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdb:

  Error: Illegal request -- (Sense key=0x05)

  Illegal mode for this track or incompatible medium -- (asc=0x64, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

  "28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdb:

  Error: Illegal request -- (Sense key=0x05)

  Illegal mode for this track or incompatible medium -- (asc=0x64, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

  "28 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 4

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdb:

  Error: Illegal request -- (Sense key=0x05)

  Illegal mode for this track or incompatible medium -- (asc=0x64, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

  "28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

FAT: unable to read boot sector

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdb:

  Error: Illegal request -- (Sense key=0x05)

  Illegal mode for this track or incompatible medium -- (asc=0x64, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

  "28 00 00 00 bd 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 193536

printk: 34 messages suppressed.

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 48384

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 48385

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdb:

  Error: Illegal request -- (Sense key=0x05)

  Illegal mode for this track or incompatible medium -- (asc=0x64, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

  "28 00 00 00 bd 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 193536

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 48384

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 48385

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdb:

  Error: Illegal request -- (Sense key=0x05)

  Illegal mode for this track or incompatible medium -- (asc=0x64, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

  "28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdb:

  Error: Illegal request -- (Sense key=0x05)

  Illegal mode for this track or incompatible medium -- (asc=0x64, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

  "28 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 0f 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 4

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 1

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 2

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 3

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 4

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 5

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdb:

  Error: Illegal request -- (Sense key=0x05)

  Illegal mode for this track or incompatible medium -- (asc=0x64, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

  "28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdb:

  Error: Illegal request -- (Sense key=0x05)

  Illegal mode for this track or incompatible medium -- (asc=0x64, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

  "28 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 4

cdrom: hdb: mrw address space DMA selected

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdb:

  Error: Illegal request -- (Sense key=0x05)

  Illegal mode for this track or incompatible medium -- (asc=0x64, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

  "28 00 00 00 bd 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 193536

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdb:

  Error: Illegal request -- (Sense key=0x05)

  Illegal mode for this track or incompatible medium -- (asc=0x64, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

  "28 00 00 00 bd 01 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 193540

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdb:

  Error: Illegal request -- (Sense key=0x05)

  Illegal mode for this track or incompatible medium -- (asc=0x64, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

  "28 00 00 00 bd 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 193536

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdb:

  Error: Illegal request -- (Sense key=0x05)

  Illegal mode for this track or incompatible medium -- (asc=0x64, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

  "28 00 00 00 bd 01 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 193540

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdb:

  Error: Illegal request -- (Sense key=0x05)

  Illegal mode for this track or incompatible medium -- (asc=0x64, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

  "28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdb:

  Error: Illegal request -- (Sense key=0x05)

  Illegal mode for this track or incompatible medium -- (asc=0x64, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

  "28 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 0f 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 4

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdb:

  Error: Illegal request -- (Sense key=0x05)

  Illegal mode for this track or incompatible medium -- (asc=0x64, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

  "28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdb:

  Error: Illegal request -- (Sense key=0x05)

  Illegal mode for this track or incompatible medium -- (asc=0x64, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

  "28 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 4

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdb:

  Error: Illegal request -- (Sense key=0x05)

  Illegal mode for this track or incompatible medium -- (asc=0x64, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

  "28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

FAT: unable to read boot sector

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xd8 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e058 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xd8 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e058 <keycode>' to make it known.
```

----------

## erik258

The disk is bad.  Or, maybe, the drive is bad.  Or maybe the ide cable is bad or too twisted.  Or possibly, the controller is buggy or broken.  I guess it could be an inadequate power supply.  I suggest that you troubleshoot in that order.

Or maybe you're running really experimental kernel drivers?

----------

## Captain Newbie

 *erik258 wrote:*   

> The disk is bad.  Or, maybe, the drive is bad.  Or maybe the ide cable is bad or too twisted.  Or possibly, the controller is buggy or broken.  I guess it could be an inadequate power supply.  I suggest that you troubleshoot in that order.
> 
> Or maybe you're running really experimental kernel drivers?

 

I've a fairly dodgy CDRW/DVDR drive that is in one of my boxes - as soon as it finishes the install I'm working on I will see if I can reproduce this.

Most likely an intermittent but not fatal hardware problem.

----------

## phobos13013

 *Quote:*   

> The disk is bad. Or, maybe, the drive is bad. Or maybe the ide cable is bad or too twisted. Or possibly, the controller is buggy or broken. I guess it could be an inadequate power supply. I suggest that you troubleshoot in that order.

 

Well, this is an Acer 5580 laptop, practically brand new... bought it about two months ago now.  I dont think its the hardware from that.  I am booting and running from an external USB hdd.  I believe the cords are fine, using the OEM power cord.  I suppose the disk could be bad, i will look into that.  What tool can i use to test the quality of the drive, any suggestions?

 *Quote:*   

> I've a fairly dodgy CDRW/DVDR drive that is in one of my boxes - as soon as it finishes the install I'm working on I will see if I can reproduce this.

 

Thank you!  Let me know what you find...

----------

## erik258

 *Quote:*   

> I dont think its the hardware from that. 

 

Me neither.  I would turn my accusing gaze on the questionable disc, if that's not unlikely as well.  

 *Quote:*   

> I believe the cords are fine, using the OEM power cord. 

 

I was actually referring to the IDE ribbon cable that plugs into your CDROM drive, but seeing as how it's a laptop, it's a fair bet that cable isn't mangled.  Manufacturers are usually pretty good about that, and besides, the ribbon cable is probably wider than the laptop itself is deep, so I don't see how it could get too tangled.  

 *Quote:*   

> What tool can i use to test the quality of the drive, any suggestions? 

 

I don't know of any tool.  I think your best approach would probably be to read a DVD or something that you know is good, and see if it works.  I am not optimistic about the drive being the problem, now that I know it's new, it's been professionally installed, and there's nothing particularly suspicious about it.  

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Most likely an intermittent but not fatal hardware problem.

 

That is my consensus as well.  I have gotten the same error from dying hard drives, hard drives connected with too crumpled a ribbon cable, and hard drives on ailing or cheap controllers.  Sometimes, with too many of the errors, DMA will be disabled for the drive because it isn't working properly.  However, as long as this is not the case, and everything works fine, you may want to just ignore the errors.

----------

## soroh6

I've discovered the cause of Opera displaying these messages, for me at least.

The problem is netscape-flash-9 does not work.  I even installed (compiled!) FireFox to test out flash, and the plugin still did not work.  I went to the adobe flash download page and got the .tar.gz just to make sure, and when you run the installer it says your architecture (x86_64) is not compatible or something like that.

Then I found some random post by a guy that said he is still using flash 7 and it's working good.

What I did was just fetch the netscape-flash-7 package and copy the libflashplayer.so and flashplayer.xpt files to /opt/opera/lib/opera/plugins/ and started opera.  YouTube etc worked instantly and perfectly.

```
emerge -f '=netscape-flash-7.0.68'

cp /usr/portage/distfiles/flash-plugin-7.0.68.tar.gz ~/

cd ~/

tar zxvf flash-plugin-7.0.68.tar.gz

cd install_flash_player_7_linux
```

The .so and .xpt file will be inside this folder.  Alternatively you could go to /etc/portage and edit package.mask to mask >=netscape-flash-9 or so.  I just wanted to do it manually.

----------

